# When is surge multiplied?



## blueberrypancake (Oct 10, 2021)

I think I got back-to-back (or near so) rides with surge, where one was multiplied to $20+ and the other stayed flat at $3. They were both roughly the same trip distance too.

When is surge multiplied?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

We honestly have no idea. Whenever Uber feels like it🤷‍♀️


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

blueberrypancake said:


> I think I got back-to-back (or near so) rides with surge, where one was multiplied to $20+ and the other stayed flat at $3. They were both roughly the same trip distance too.
> 
> When is surge multiplied?


Its supposed to be when the request comes from within that surge zone and is a long trip too


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I was told the algorithm implements rider surge much faster than driver surge updates are performed. When the difference is large enough to give Uber over 50%, they adjust to get driver earnings back to 50%+


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

See, we have no idea. Well actually we have lots of ideas but no real knowledge on the subject😂. I mean let's be real . . . If we knew the answer to your question, we'd all be filthy rich.🤑 😎


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 621637
> 
> We honestly have no idea. Whenever Uber feels like it🤷‍♀️


I have had the whole surge/ surge multiplier dilemma happen a lot.
I think this response is the most accurate of the bunch here.


----------



## Kadee (10 mo ago)

Uber said the multiplier is not real, and that it's a glitch in there system, sometimes it happeneds. If there is no sense to it then it's a glitch! Hahaha


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kadee said:


> Uber said the multiplier is not real, and that it's a glitch in there system, sometimes it happeneds. If there is no sense to it then it's a glitch! Hahaha


EVERYTHING is a glitch BUT they're a TECHNOLOGY COMPANY


----------

